# Just curious



## Xue Sheng (Jul 2, 2012)

What is the JKD Brotherhood?

I came across this in my favorites today, I Do not remember puttinggit there, and I am not exactly sure what it is supposed to be doing other than what it says it is trying to do by unifying various JKD factions


----------

